# Nu Canoe



## Moo_juu (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone heard of the new canoe? It is supposedly a bit more stable than a kayak. Actually, it has been described by some as sort of hybrid between a canoe and a kayak.

Just wondering if anyone has one and if so how do you like it
Thanx


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Before I bought my OK Prowler, I was researching my options and since I was totally a newbie and had no experience, I had no idea of what I would use the kayak to fish in different waters- I decided that based on where I live I needed a salt water craft that could take on water breaking inside the cockpit- that eliminated all the ones without scupper drainage- I have a lot more paddle time under my belt and have been out when I should have come in earlier- the sea worthiness of a salt water designed kayak is a lot different than one designed for tranquil, protected fresh water- my advice is go to a dealer who lets you try out different kayaks before you decide on any- make your decision on what you will use it for and what water it will be in.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

A friend of mine has one he won at the TKAA tournament. He doesn't like it and actually offered to sell it to me. I think it looks like it be nice if you had a trolling motor hooked to it (its capable). But, paddling that barge doesn't look like fun.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I have been looking at NuCanoe for a while online and it looked like a decent boat.... according to the website videos. I looked at one at a new dealer here in OC. Nice open cockpit and the ability to use a "bass boat" seat which can be placed in different spots in the cockpit looked comfy. Probably a great boat for flat still waters but I am not confident it will perform well in Saltwater chop and current. and at 12' long and 40" wide it could be a bear to paddle any distance. Guess I may have to test ride one before making any "final opinions"
If you are in OC sometime check out Paddle House Outfitters on Rt 50... he has a few as well as other manufacturers.... but his accessories are TOP NOTCH. Will rent up to 3 to test paddle for a few hours and apply the rental prices to your purchase


----------



## Moo_juu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thankx for the responses. I learned one thing for sure, which is how much I don't know. Great advice about renting and trying out. Happy fishing everybody.


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have seen them and was thinking about baying one just for the diffrent apps sailing rowing &trolling motor.But i think that you have recieved the best advice.


----------

